# Shop visitor theis morning....



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I had a visitor today. It is a Bark Scorpion. A very nasty little bugger. This is the one BAD North American scorpion, as it can kill. I grabbed my trusty fly swatter to dispatch it.

.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Nothing like a well written prompt dispatch….............(-:

........and you dealt with hombre, in a manner befitting his crimes…..............

Hmmmmmmmm…........

Rand the Rapid Revolver Man…..........or…......whatever….........(-:

Another notch in the belt.

Jim


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

AAAAAAHHHH!!! Warn a person!!!!

I HATE SCORPIONS!!

/shudder

EW EW EW EW

*does the little girly icky dance*


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jim, I have an adult Mojave Green Rattlesnake that lives in my wood pipe in the back yard. An elusive little fellow too. -


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dragonlady, what do you call that little dance, the California quick step.


----------



## Wickate (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice catch! But for some fun here in AZ (and maybe in CA for you too), take a black-light out around the yard (they make flashlight versions too) and shine it around bushes, etc. The exoskeleton of the scorpions will fluoresce and you may become much more cautious about wearing sandals around outside at night.

And just for fun too, these scorpions *very* rarely kill a healthy adult, but they can be *very* painful.

Stay safe!

Chad


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaha, the dance may also be known as the "GET IT OFF ME GET IT OFFA ME" dance


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

We have another species that gets up to 5-5 1/2 inches. It isn't deadly, but you won't want to try the second round.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

and here I walk around and thought you was such a nice make piece not war type of person…..LOL
what sport was it earlyer Badminton or tennis…. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennis, when these visitors come around, I revert to my old Vietnam days…..Kill 'em all, Let God sort 'em out. lol

It makes for a much simpler life in the desert.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL …do you go on a rampage once a week with the old 12/7


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

Was that in your firewood?

Wicked lil critters…

I guess the most poisonous thing around here is the Black Widow spider…
... they don't bother me anymore… I know when to expect them and am very careful.

Glad you got that scorpio before you accidently got it from him!


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

You are a better man than me. If I seen that thing in my shop the only thought I would have is feet don't fail me now!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You grabbed a flyswatter, and the scorp took it away, and said "Watch it, buddy!". lol Anywhere in the SW and along the west coast you would be wise to wear closed shoes at night…and zip your tent when you're camping.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Joe, No, the fire wood is in the east corner of the lot, a bout a football field fron the house. These little buggers just like to wander in occasionally.

Atomjack, Shoes? I'm supposed to wear shoes? Do you realize I came out of the middle of the Ozarks? Shoes? Oh yeah, that's those things you wear for Sunday go to meeting. I usually just spray paint my feet black and lace up my toes.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

You'd have your boots on here today Rand. -20° C
No Scorpions though. ;-)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Bob, I doubt it. No sense, no feeling. lol


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Rand;

It's happenings like that that make me glad I live in New Jersey.

Except for the 3 times this summer that my dog came in the house after getting sprayed by a skunk. (which the dog killed and left in the yard for me).

And a rattle snake too? Where the heck are you?

Lee


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Lot's of people cast them in resin and make pens out of them.

Just a thought.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Lee, How you doing, guy! I'll give you a tip on the skunk. Use Odo-ban. Kills the smell right now and leave a citrus smell in place.
We have all kinds of critters here in the Mojave Desert. lol I try to get along with most of them, but not the scorpion or the skunk. I try to relocate the others a safe distance from the houses.

Sawdust2, this one is a little worse for wear. Probably wouldn't look that good in resin. lol


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

A dead scorpion is a good scorpion. We had these in the foot hills near Lemoore when I lived there. We had a lot of black widows there as well. I don't miss those critters at all.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

The only BAD thing that has come into our shed - apart from my dog farting is the red back spider. We have a few spiders which I am ok with, until they decide to invite all thier mates or get agressive. Then I grab what is handy- usually my shoe.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Yea, we have our version of the red back. I have an exterminator spray regularly to try to keep them down, but a few still get by.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

YIKES!!!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

One advantage of living further north is no scorpions…just mammoth mosquitoes.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Where we lived when I was about 12-18 year old I got use to knocking out my shoes before putting them on in the morning and to check the bed before blindly hopping in at night. Found more than one scorpion and who knows how many other critters. Also I was so use to looking for rattle snakes I would jump first and ask questions later. Later was walking along a Paris sidewalk and in the corner of my eye saw a hunk of rope. The people with me could not figure out why I jumped to the other side of the walk.

Randy


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Rob, I'll keep the scorpions. I have experienced your mosquitoes on a run to Fairbanks one spring. Once was enough for those blood suckers. I never saw them in such huge quantities or such viciousness. That was in 69, and I'm still trying to replace the blood. lol

Randy, Good reflexes there guy. Do you still have them? lol


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Man I'm jealous. We don't have scorpians up in Seattle. I miss playing with the little buggers like I did as a kid in AZ.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

How many you want? I'm taking orders…....For every dozen scorpions, you get two black widows free. And if you order a gross, I throw in one Mojave Green Rattler. ........OK 1 gross on it's way….lol


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, lilredweldingrod, do you like walking out in the back yard and walking into a black widow web? You know what I'm talking about- that web tension, and that little web-tearing noise, and that movement out of the corner of your eye? And that damn poison syringe next to you? Damn, I hate those things. I'll take a mojave green anytime. At least those poison ropes are big enough to see far away, and walk away from, generally speaking.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I have never had a problem with snakes of any kind, or scorpions. But when it come to spiders, like Marc said….Feet don't fail me now! (full body shiver) ugh


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AtomJack,

As a native Californian, I have never walked into a black widow spider web anywhere.

I take that back… when I was a kid, hunting in a wash in San Bernardino, Calif., I walked into a huge storm drain pipe… I got about 20' into it, felt a spider web in my hair, turned to look at the exit and saw the sillouette of a black widow against the sunlit entry… I WAS OUTTA THERE PRONTO! ... and never went back into one of those drains!
That was the ONLY time I have ever 'walked into a black widow spider web.

The ONLY time I ever saw a black widow spider anywhere near a lawn was when I was a kid about 5-7 yrs. old, summertime, playing in an old wheel barrow with the water hose, sitting it, etc playing around… got out of the wheel barrow & was standing off to the side of the wheel barrow, felt something like an ant going up my leg, looked down to see a big black widow crawling up my leg! I kicked like one that never did see… it went flying away… never saw it again… BUT, I WAS ONE SCARED PUPPY! Will NEVER forget it! I figured the spider was living under the barrow around the legs, etc. & when I moved it from it's remote location into the yard to play with (the water n all) she didn't like it and trying to get OUT of there. Still gives me goose bumps thinking about it.

I have never seen a black widow in the back yard unless it was under something that you would have to lift to look under or around… usually in a very sheltered location.

In short, they don't like to be around you any more than you around them…

I'm not afraid of them anymore… BUT, I sure do respect them!


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Found one on the shower floor 20+ years ago as I was stepping out of it around Casa Grande AZ while on a motorcycle trip. We don't have these up here in the PNW.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd like to invite you all to come and live on the south coast of England. We don't have any of those dangerous, disgusting little critters. The only time of year when I am a bit cautious is May-June when the Maybugs come out. The larvae live underground for 3-4 years feeding on rotting roots and then they miraculously know when it's May and turn into beetles. Although they're quite harmless and neither bite nor sting, they sound like a B52 bomber and they are crap at flying. Just when you think you've sucessfully moved out the way another one smacks you in the back of the head. My wife hates them more than me because one might get tangled in her hair. Luckily, I don't have that problem. They are often seen buzzing around lamp posts and heard thudding into the windows of a lighted room.

This made me laugh.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Maine, no poisonous species native to the area. And our moose are pretty friendly too, unless you try to ride them.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Uaaahhhaaa nasty fellow.
When it goes high here, I help a little spider outside.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate spiders. However I have a shop-share arrangement with a large one. He has free run of the shop whilst I'm not there and goes away into his corner when I arrive. If he overstays his welcome he's dead!


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

When I was a kid living in Texas, I got up in the middle of the night to go the bathroom and stepped on one in the hallway…he zapped me between the little and ring toe! Boy, I have never seen swelling that fast and the pain!!!!2 weeks later I was stung in bed. I was 8, and my parents decided we needed a new place…when we were moving we found a nest in MY CLOSET!!!! That sucked bad. 10 years later I got it in the toes again! I forgot to dump my boots out when I got up out in 29 Palms Ca. I got stung 4 more times on that CAX. I have no luck with any arrachnid


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Randy, My son is stationed at 29. No problems for him, yet.
Thankfully, most of the time the scorpions and the black widows only come out at night to feed. But every once in a while we find a late one.
We have a smaller edition of the Iraqi camel spider. Thankfully ours only get about the size of a quarter. If they get in the bedroom at night, they will eat your skin. Their saliva deadens the area and you feel nothing until morning. One of my son-in-laws got eaten on the face last year.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

had snakes of all kind there is on room for them hear


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

Rand you should have kept him for a pet, instead of a shop dog, you'd have a shop scorpion. You wouldn't have to worry about crickets or roaches in your shop anymore! Cool find though, I've yet to see a scorpion since I moved out here. I use to catch them all the time as a kid in Arkansas.

You should catch that mojave green and through it in a deep freeze alive. They'll coil up and die and then you have a cool looking frozen snake to scare people with. I've got some buddies that do that.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dave, I have already named the snake Homer. He is a pet now. lol I can't trust a scorpion not to sting, so I just kill 'em all, scorpion, bad attitude and all. lol Just to many grand kids to look out for.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I could not live in the same state as those things.


----------

